# PSE Dominator with a clicker??



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Guys, I have shot compound with a release, and am currently shooting recurve, but would like to set up a compound fingers bow to play with. I have a 2011 PSE Dominator Pro wit the Hybrid cams on it that I am thinking about setting up for fingers. Here is my main question. I think I would like to shoot a clicker just like I do on my recurve, but can that be done on this bow with the hybrid cams on it? Could I make the wall squishy enough on it to make a clicker work or will I have to work without a clicker on this bow with these cams? Also, as a side question, any other tips/tricks to make this a good fingers bow? I don't know yet what makes a good fingers bow.


----------



## lacrossedad (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a tip run it over with a truck.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

lacrossedad said:


> I have a tip run it over with a truck.


And you say this why??


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

lacrossedad said:


> I have a tip run it over with a truck.


Dude.....That's pretty harsh....The Dominator pro is a seriously good bow....Harperman


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Harperman said:


> Dude.....That's pretty harsh....The Dominator pro is a seriously good bow....Harperman


My thoughts exactly... anxious to hear his reasoning for what he said.. other than just to bash for some unknown reason..


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Golfingguy, put eliminator buttons on each side of the string where the cams strike it this will give you a 1/4 in this will give room for the clicker to work


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Golfingguy, put eliminator buttons on each side of the string where the cams strike it this will give you a 1/4 in this will give room for the clicker to work


Eliminator buttons? Educate me? New to compound fingers here..


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Little black rubber buttons that slip on a string, used to be used to put bellow arrow when nocked so realease would not be touching the arrow nock. Check Lancaster archery site they may still carry them.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Little black rubber buttons that slip on a string, used to be used to put bellow arrow when nocked so realease would not be touching the arrow nock. Check Lancaster archery site they may still carry them.


Yeah, I actually went to Lancaster's website last night and found them. They actually kind of re enforce and idea I had been thinking about already. I am a machinist, and made draw stops for this bow to make the wall more solid when I was shooting with a back tension release. I could now do the opposite and make a stop with some rubber/cushion in it that may make the wall just squishy enough to make a clicker work, but not so soft that I don't use good back tension to pull through the shot correctly.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think If I were going to shoot it with a clicker, I'd set it up where the clicker falls when I got against the stops and then take the stops off. I shot clickers for more years than I care to admit, I can tell you if it were mine, I'd definitely have to try it just to see what happens.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

golfingguy27 do you know what the intended use of a clicker is really for???


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

xring1 said:


> golfingguy27 do you know what the intended use of a clicker is really for???


Yes.. my intended use is to provide a surprise release. Not to use as a draw check.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

By the way, there will be an update coming soon. I am a machinist, and made the part for my idea today. Made a draw stop with a silicone rubber insert in it. Should be just enough "squish" to pull through the clicker. Heading home from work in a few minutes. Will set it up and see how it goes and report back!


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

golfingguy27 said:


> By the way, there will be an update coming soon. I am a machinist, and made the part for my idea today. Made a draw stop with a silicone rubber insert in it. Should be just enough "squish" to pull through the clicker. Heading home from work in a few minutes. Will set it up and see how it goes and report back!


I'm VERY interested to see how this goes. I was wanting to set up my excell with a clicker and have been trying to come up with some sort of "squishy" limb stop


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

It went very well.. I want to play a little with different width blocks of the silicone rubber I used to get different amounts of "squishiness", but I guess it could be said that it worked. I was shooting from 30 yards and my last 8 arrows were touching each other in the target. If I can figure out how to post a pic (don't post on here nearly as much as I used to), I can show what I did with mine.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yes.. my intended use is to provide a surprise release. Not to use as a draw check.


how can it be a surprise if youre shooting on a command of a click??


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

xring1 said:


> how can it be a surprise if youre shooting on a command of a click??


Because you train yourself to automatically release on the "command" of the click. You set up at anchor, then just slowly "expand". You don't know exactly when the clicker will go off. Works exactly the same as a back tension release.


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

subscribed, have been really interested in how to get consistent release and anchor as I draw "wheels" and they don't have the most firm back wall.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Why not machine a clicker into the draw stop? Something like the finger operated ones used for animal training?

-Grant


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

grantmac said:


> Why not machine a clicker into the draw stop? Something like the finger operated ones used for animal training?
> 
> -Grant


That's a possibility I hadn't thought of.. two immediate thoughts are that you don't want to add a bunch of weight on the cam, and that there would still need to be some sort of resistance or "squishiness" before you got to the click so that you didn't draw right through it. That being said, it is a unique idea and I like unique!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Mount the clicker part on the limb. I remember a set-up like that for round wheels. PM me and I can email the info to you.

-Grant


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

grantmac said:


> Mount the clicker part on the limb. I remember a set-up like that for round wheels. PM me and I can email the info to you.
> 
> -Grant


Grant, can I get that info as well??...If so, thanks in advance..A Clicker that's not in the sight window seems to be legal for the IBO Compound Unaided class, and I have had a hankering to shoot that class...Take care!.....Jim ........P.S....Have You had a chance to shoot any of the Uukha recurve limbs??...


----------



## aaronpv2 (Sep 9, 2012)

golfingguy27 said:


> It went very well.. I want to play a little with different width blocks of the silicone rubber I used to get different amounts of "squishiness", but I guess it could be said that it worked. I was shooting from 30 yards and my last 8 arrows were touching each other in the target. If I can figure out how to post a pic (don't post on here nearly as much as I used to), I can show what I did with mine.


golfingguy27 (Golf?) did you /could you post a pick of what you were able to set up. If AT forum is being troublesome, could you send me a PM so I can send you my email so you could forward me a pic. Been trying to come up with a commercially available solution and most aren't very good, want to see what others have come up with.
Thanks


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Harperman said:


> Grant, can I get that info as well??...If so, thanks in advance..A Clicker that's not in the sight window seems to be legal for the IBO Compound Unaided class, and I have had a hankering to shoot that class...Take care!.....Jim ........P.S....Have You had a chance to shoot any of the Uukha recurve limbs??...


PM me with your email and I will send it along. I haven't shot the Uukhas, I'm far to happy with my Borders.

-Grant


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

grantmac said:


> PM me with your email and I will send it along. I haven't shot the Uukhas, I'm far to happy with my Borders.
> 
> -Grant


Grant, here is my e-mail address... [email protected] ......Thanks!..Jim


----------

